# Naming puppy



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm picking up my puppy this coming Sunday  and I've been thinking about possible names. I'd like to have a few ideas so that when I meet him I can have some names in mind. 

So far I've come up with the following:
Cooper aka Super Duper Cooper
Scooter 

Does anyone have any ideas? Once again I won't know until puppy and I meet but I want to have some names in my back pocket (along with treats!)


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Is that him in your avatar? So adorable!!

Scooter & Cooper are very cute names. 

I had really wanted the name, Dante, but Jack wasn't a Dante.
Do you have favorite tv shows, movies, books?

Sheldon, Leonard, Howard (Howie is cute) or Raj
McGee, Gibbs, Tony, Duckie
Luke, Han, Chewie, Lando
Indiana, Indie
Jean-Luc, Will, Geordi, Data, Worf, Barclay
Jim, James, Tiberius, Kirk, McCoy, Scottie, Montgomery, Sulu, Chekov
Sam, Frodo, Pippin, Merrie
John, Connor, Kyle, Reese
Duncan, MacLeod (Mac is another cute nickname), Methos

Yes, I am a scifi fan.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I am sure there are lots of people who will chime in with names, I am always at a loss until the time they are mine.


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Great thread! I need boy names too, for Saturday! Although I think we're set on a name, I love reading other ideas, just in case I find something better. I haven't yet, even though I've read thru hundreds of names. I guess that's a sign that we're really set on the one we have already. LOL! 

Is it the weekend yet?!?!!??!!! Sounds like there will be several new puppy threads here!!! We're about to spoil everyone with puppy pics! How fun! 

Where is your pup from? He sure is cute!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

We're not much help with names. We almost always agonize over a name for weeks. Sometimes the right one just comes up. 

When I was young, and already had 2 or 3 dogs (strays), I found another one that I heard hollering for help through the woods. I walked probably 1/4 mile through the woods and found this little white puppy that was about to starve to death, had chewed most of the hair off her tail, and her ears were so full of ticks that they stood out. I toted her back but didn't think she would make it. She ate some mush and drank some water. While she was resting I pulled all the ticks out of her ears, and poured some Hydrogen-Peroxide in them. She laid around and rested while I worked.

Anyway, long story short, somtime later, I was at my Mom's house with the dogs that had names and this one. My Mom asked, "When are you going to name this extra dog?" I named her Xtra. She was a great dog.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

angiern2004 said:


> Great thread! I need boy names too, for Saturday! Although I think we're set on a name, I love reading other ideas, just in case I find something better. I haven't yet, even though I've read thru hundreds of names. I guess that's a sign that we're really set on the one we have already. LOL!
> 
> Is it the weekend yet?!?!!??!!! Sounds like there will be several new puppy threads here!!! We're about to spoil everyone with puppy pics! How fun!
> 
> Where is your pup from? He sure is cute!


Thanks. My puppy is from Starborn Havanese in NC. And I will sure be posting lots of pictures although not sure how to do that on here.

I can't wait until Sunday.
By the way, what will you be naming your puppy?


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

Tom King said:


> We're not much help with names. We almost always agonize over a name for weeks. Sometimes the right one just comes up.
> 
> When I was young, and already had 2 or 3 dogs (strays), I found another one that I heard hollering for help through the woods. I walked probably 1/4 mile through the woods and found this little white puppy that was about to starve to death, had chewed most of the hair off her tail, and her ears were so full of ticks that they stood out. I toted her back but didn't think she would make it. She ate some mush and drank some water. While she was resting I pulled all the ticks out of her ears, and poured some Hydrogen-Peroxide in them. She laid around and rested while I worked.
> 
> Anyway, long story short, somtime later, I was at my Mom's house with the dogs that had names and this one. My Mom asked, "When are you going to name this extra dog?" I named her Xtra. She was a great dog.


Oh my. What a story. Xtra is an adorable name.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

How exciting for you!!!!!!!! Cooper is a great name. Henry is a name I've thought about for another puppy, but when you see your little guy and spend time with him, the right name will come to you.


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

I picked Atticus because all of my pets for a few years were from To Kill A Mockingbird, my all time favorite book/film I have had Scout,Dill,Jem,Boo, and now Atticus. A theme is fun if you have multiple pets. I DO like Cooper and Scooter. Also good to think of their nick names Coop and Scoot! FUN welcome and ENJOY!!!


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks so much. I keep going back and forth on the names. I also like Lucas or Luke. Toby is also cute. Dylan. Ziggy. 
Hopefully when I meet my little fella the name will just appear.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Congratulations on your puppy and :welcome: to the forum!

Sometimes names just come to you, Gucci was named Gucci because my husband kept calling her my 'Gucci' dog when he heard the price of her$$$ and it just stuck 

Kara


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

loriabigail said:


> Thanks. My puppy is from Starborn Havanese in NC.


JEALOUS!!!!! So jealous...


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

loriabigail said:


> Thanks so much. I keep going back and forth on the names. I also like Lucas or Luke. Toby is also cute. Dylan. Ziggy.
> Hopefully when I meet my little fella the name will just appear.


Wow! Toby is my dog. Dylan is my Son and Luke was one of the names that I had listed for Toby (before he was Toby). ound:

I personally like Spanish Names that somewhat match the call name, i.e. Starborn my Pequeño Lucero (Luke) - This is exactly one of the names I had for Toby.

Some Cute Names:

Toby 
Toqui (This is a very popular Cuban Cartoon from the 70s-80s)
Jake (For some reason, your puppy looks like a "Jake" to me. You know, when a face just matches a Name? 
Luke
Gio


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

When deciding on Jinx's name, I found a website with a thousand dog names. Google around and see if you find something or think back to some of your favorite books or movies.


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

Because I'm a Tolkien nut, Keeper is registered as Artwyrks Keeper of the Sapphire Ring who is Elrond, king of the fairies. And, yup, he's most certainly a keeper. 

Keeper's Mom


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

ShirleyH said:


> Because I'm a Tolkien nut, Keeper is registered as Artwyrks Keeper of the Sapphire Ring who is Elrond, king of the fairies. And, yup, he's most certainly a keeper.
> 
> Keeper's Mom


That's what we did with Bumi. We love to watch the cartoons "Avatar - The last Airbender" Even me and DH can sit and watch it for hours, we even have it on DVD. Bumi's name comes from one of the earth Kings "King Bumi" who was an old friend of the Avatar, super funny, lots of knowledge and wisdom.
Bumi seems to match his personality to the T.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

There is a "Momo" in the forum, too. I go into giggles whenever I see it. Our family adored "Avatar - the Last Airbender" series. The brother, Sokka, was my favorite character.

Our Jack is going to be Chickway's Captain Jack Morris if I ever get around to registering him. The kids are pirate fans... arrrr!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

morriscsps said:


> There is a "Momo" in the forum, too. I go into giggles whenever I see it. Our family adored "Avatar - the Last Airbender" series. The brother, Sokka, was my favorite character.
> 
> Our Jack is going to be Chickway's Captain Jack Morris if I ever get around to registering him. The kids are pirate fans... arrrr!


Ha! When we were coming up with names, Momo and Aang were two of my kids' favorites. We almost went with Momo as well, before I put my foot down and decided on Toby! ound:


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your suggestions. For the moment I think I'm leaning toward Cooper.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I am not sure if the Momo on the forum is an Avatar fan. Her user name is "Momo means Peach" which it does in Japanese. Momo the Havanese is adorable.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

loriabigail said:


> Thanks everyone for your suggestions. For the moment I think I'm leaning toward Cooper.


It is a good name.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Before we decided to go with the Chanukah theme, I was also thinking about a Spanish name. I asked my daughter if we could name our puppy after my best friend from high school, since he's Cuban. My 10-year-old replied, "We are NOT naming that dog JAVI!" LOL!



Carefulove said:


> Wow! Toby is my dog. Dylan is my Son and Luke was one of the names that I had listed for Toby (before he was Toby). ound:
> 
> I personally like Spanish Names that somewhat match the call name, i.e. Starborn my Pequeño Lucero (Luke) - This is exactly one of the names I had for Toby.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kalico (Jan 11, 2012)

Coming up with the name of a new family member is so fun! We named our lab Manley because we thought we were getting a girl and would be naming her Molly, and we had bought this little pink collar with an "M" on it, but we ended up with a boy. So we had to give him an "M" name, and something that would make up for having to wear the pink collar...so Manley it was. The funny thing is he isn't manly at all. He wore that pink collar until he grew out of it and to this day I love him in a pink collar (hmm...wonder if that's why he's not very manly, because his mom makes him wear pink??).

As for our Hav Jasmine (who wears all blue, by the way ), we wanted to name her something to do with the island we spend time on, because we got her to take down there with us. On one of our first dates down there we went to a local softball game and there was a lovely night-blooming jasmine bush that perfumed the night air. So Jasmine it was for our new lovely little girl .


----------



## MJ2439 (Mar 2, 2012)

We struggled with naming our puppy too. We finally narrowed it down to 4 names then wrote the names on seperate pieces of paper, folded them and put them in a bowl. We let the puppy pick one out and that is how Duffy got his name.


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

We chose the name lucky because I've been trying to convince my husband for so long to get a Havanese that a friend said months ago. You should name that dog Lucky because that's what you'll be if you ever get one. When we met the puppy we're just now taking home, he was so carefree and sort of classic little frolicking puppy and Lucky seemed just the right although sort of corny name. Learned my mother's first dog was called Lucky and that cinched it. Others in this vein might be Spot or Fido. Yikes. Nonetheless, we love the name Lucky and wish you luck deciding on yours.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

I just met my little guy today and hes amazing the perfect puppy for i will decide his name in a couple of days but i think hes a cooper


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

loriabigail said:


> I just met my little guy today and hes amazing the perfect puppy for i will decide his name in a couple of days but i think hes a cooper


Are you home?

I like the name Cooper.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

My Cooper welcomes your Cooper!


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

No i'm in a hotel in nc. Long drrive for us. Cooper was so unbelievable he got a hold of the zipper pull on my sweater and proceeded to unzip my sweater so adorable he' s just so perfect playful clever smart engaging happy sweet anCld just beautiful. Pam and tom are amazing we're so impressed i couldn't be happier and little cooper used his litter box a few times unbelievable!!!! What a lucsious sweet temperament i've never seen such wonderful puppies how's maccabbee


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

Maxmom said:


> My Cooper welcomes your Cooper!


Cooper is great name my puppy is such a cooper what nicknames do you use?


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Hurry up and get us some pics!!! I can't wait!!!:whoo:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

loriabigail said:


> No i'm in a hotel in nc. Long drrive for us. Cooper was so unbelievable he got a hold of the zipper pull on my sweater and proceeded to unzip my sweater so adorable he' s just so perfect playful clever smart engaging happy sweet anCld just beautiful. Pam and tom are amazing we're so impressed i couldn't be happier and little cooper used his litter box a few times unbelievable!!!! What a lucsious sweet temperament i've never seen such wonderful puppies how's maccabbee


Haha - Augie was a zipper man too! Thank goodness he got over that. No zipper was safe. He had a little pad in the bottom of his crate that had a zipper on the back - he got that open when he was a small pup, and had the foam rubber pad ripped into little chunks all over the floor. He loved to chew on my sweatshirt zippers - I looked down one day to see several of the plastic zipper teeth missing - where he had eaten them. Anything with a zipper had to be kept out of his reach for a good long while! :biggrin1:

Congratulations on your new little guy! From all accounts, you can't go wrong by getting a Starborn pup!


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

that is so funny. a zipper man!!

will be posting pictures tomrow. Cooper is doing fabulous. he travelled great. we hit a snow storm on the way back and we played classical music for him. he seemed to love it. he basically slept all the way home and was raring to go once we arrived. we stopped twice during the 7 hour drive. I took him out of his crate, opened the trunk where the litter pan is and he did his business. he's also so much fun to play with. he loves the himalyan chew and he absolutely loves to run after his squeaky balls. he was fed dinner slowly each time he returned the ball to me and then when we stopped playing and I got up to cook, OMG! He starting offering the fetch game to me. At first I didn't understand but Pam told me they will do that. And so Cooper started at home base (me) ran across the room with the ball in his mouth and then ran back to me with the ball!! He is really such a smart little boy.

he's sleeping now on his little bed in the xpen. earlier he fell asleep in my arms. not that I'm biased or anything but he's so much more beautiful in person than in pictures. He's got this gorgeous silky coat and warm expressive eyes. He's just perfect. 

More tom'row. Took lots of pictures although Cooper didn't really stay still for the photo shoot. We'll do it again tom'row and then I'll upload.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm so happy fro you, Lori!!!


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

thanks Karen. cooper is doing great. we've done a little training this morning with the clicker and his breakfast. name recall. go and come cooper. and then without the clicker and treats fetch and return. so much fun. we tried to play tug and out but I think little cooper might think his tug toy is a girlfriend. did I sense a little humping action???? I put the tug toy away until I know what to do. any suggestions. 

we play for 1/2 and hour and then I go about my business so he can settle down. 

it's amazing having a puppy again. and cooper fits him perfectly. he's a cooper and couldn't be called anything else. 

the kings are amazing. I am so lucky to have found them. all their dogs are so beautiful and what silky coats. 

more later. my avatar has a picture of Cooper eating his himalayan chew.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Oh, look at that face in your Avatar! I can't wait to see Pics of him!


----------

